# Pigeons keep looking for a placement



## anna&pigeons (Jan 1, 2019)

Dear friends,
Perhaps you remember those guys. They were raised at home due to long medical treatment, became used to predators and were looking for a placement.

They visited an unsuccessful foster home, where they were placed together and the dominant one attacked the other, pulled his feathers out etc'...so... they are back again.

Considering the fact that they do not get along so well, I wanted to know, whether it is best keeping them separated and therefore looking for 2 different adopters, or perhaps, the fighting stops as soon as they have enough space to roam in.

As well, I would like to know, whether an outside loft for birds that were raised at home, might enable free roaming outside the loft after acclimatization ( if the area is predator free of course).

thank you again


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

An aviary should be predator safe. That means from mice and snakes as well. 

If they have enough room the fighting should stop, unless you have a hen and a cock bird that are of mating age, the cock bird can get aggressive with a hen. 

If the bully pigeon keeps attacking the other then he needs his own space and perhaps introduce in the aviary later, to try again.


----------

